# Cars



## Hampshirehog (May 13, 2017)

Hello we would like to buy a 4x4 on Crete how easy/ difficult is it to find a good vehicle please? 🚗🚙😁


----------



## starlight555 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hampshirehog said:


> Hello we would like to buy a 4x4 on Crete how easy/ difficult is it to find a good vehicle please? 🚗🚙😁


Can't speak for Crete, but 4x4 in good condition shouldn't be a problem. Suzukis are pretty much ubiquitous here. You'll have to register it which means having a residency permit first though. Take a look at: https://www.car.gr/?lang=en

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hampshirehog (May 13, 2017)

Thankyou very much.


----------

